# Prayer of a Dead Man (Poem)



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

In the wake of battle,
I gaze at my comrades,
Across no man's land,
The thunder has stopped,
The sky is filled with blood,
The sight chills my soul,

My boots are soaked,
In my blood,
My uniform is frayed,
The Golden eagle is black,
It's eyes cold and dark,
Mocking, staring,

My eyes are glazed,
I shall never walk,
Or smile,
Or laugh,
Or fight,
Again,

I fought for my Emperor,
I lived for my comrades,
I died for my Emperor,
O, the old lie,
Dulce et decorum est pro Imperator mori,
And now, I am gone.

Translation: Dulce et decorum est pro Imperator mori- It is sweet and honourable to die for your Emperor.


----------

